# Psychology in Spain



## Ballymoejoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I am just about to qualify as a Clinical Psychologist in the UK. It has always been my dream to live in spain. I have been looking into being a psychologist in spain but am finding it hard to find alot of information. 

Would anyone know if there is much opportunity to work as a non spanish speaker within the psychology field in spain. I am not overly optimistic but any information would be greatly received.

Thanks


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I think that if you don't speak spanish will be difficult for you find a job here...I am sorry . but dont loose the hope. try in private hospitals in the touristic areas. good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You could try the areas that mickbcn has suggested, but I think wherever you go you're going to need Spanish at some level - if only to talk to colleagues, institutes etc. You may also need to get your qualifications ratified and translated into Spanish?????

Maybe an international school where most of the staff and pupils speak English???

Jo xxx


----------



## Ballymoejoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you both. Some good ideas. Any suggestions how best to find the international schools/ hospitals? Or are there any relevant employment agencies? 

Yes, It is definately my intention to learn spanish, I doubt I will ever get to a standard to be confident treating patients tho


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres a good place to start with international schools About Us | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Ballymoejoe said:


> Thank you both. Some good ideas. Any suggestions how best to find the international schools/ hospitals? Or are there any relevant employment agencies?
> 
> Yes, It is definately my intention to learn spanish, I doubt I will ever get to a standard to be confident treating patients tho


Take a look here...Anuncios de empleo para médicos y personal sanitario en España | Clasificados de ofertas de empleo para médicos - LoQUo


----------



## Ade_Slater (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi,

Try talking with sinews.es they specialize in English speaking patients in Madrid


----------

